# Demi day 134 - pics page 3



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: 

EDIT>>>>>>>>>>> I moved the photos and the links don't work<<<<<<<<<<<<<

DAY 111 TODAY!!! :thumbup: :girl: :girl: ???


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 111*

yep theres totally :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :boy: :girl: in there :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 111*

good one! :thumbup:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 111*

:ROFL:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 111*

Good lookin belly shot.  Demi is filling out wonderfully and IF I were a bit closer I wouldn't mind having one of her babies since your going to have sooooo many :greengrin: I can't wait to see what she gives you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 111*

I hope she gives you :girl: :girl: :boy: , she's REALLY big!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 116*

Eep looks like moving the photos in photobucket made the links stop working...

oh well I will be home tomorrow and will take more photos then - she will be day 117 :greengrin:

LW

PS hoping for :girl: :girl: don't really want 3!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

the pics aren't that good:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

Demi is really looking good. BIG twins or :baby: :baby: :baby: in her future.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

yeah
my friend's mum said she hardly looks pregnant and that I'll be lucky to get one.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

she is coming along nicely.. :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

I would personally like her to have twins, but if she only has one then I guess that's ok!

LW

PS whatever she has is gonna be spoilt.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

I'll pray that she has twins for ya... ray: ray:

you never know ...they may look like there is one and sometimes....they can fool ya ..and have 2 :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

Well my friend's mum said the exact same thing about Whisper last year and she had twins - weighing almost 9 pounds EACH.

So *breathes steam out of nostrils*

Besides, I still got 28 days for her to grow, right? This is assuming she goes at 150 of course =]

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

yes.. this is when the kids do there major growth..it is definitely in the last trimester.... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

Yeah. I'm trying to work out the best way to feed her now. At the moment she is getting about 3 cups of 18% a day. BUT she is a massive goat. Bigger'n any of the rest, and I don't want her to lose condition out of this.

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

just be careful not to over grain her...the kid/kids might get to big to come out .... :wink:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

ROFL yeah. I think I'm gonna leave her as she is, and just give her soya meal in her last week.
Oh, and a couple of Tums a day from now on in =]

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

good idea.... 

I really can't wait to see her babies :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

looking good - remember Sweet Pea from last year with her quads? Will need to find a pick and see if you believe she looks big enough for twins!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

ahaha ok - I dont think Demi will have quads. Heck I dont think she'd be able to feed them anyway. Here's to hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

My mentor and I both thought Tilly girl was only carrying 1 but she blessed us with twins. Demi is long and wide bodied so she could even be hiding triplets in there.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Her Royal Highness Demi day 119 PICS*

I'm scared about the thought of triplets after Will's disaster... so I'm all good with two!

LW

PS day 122/123 today!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*HRH Demi day 125 PHOTOS*

Ok - here for fat goat pics...

Top down:









side:









standing on the gate (2 inches short of 4 ft)









rear attachment of lil udder (ITS GROWING):



























ANDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD Amazing news!! I FELT A BABY!! I put my hand under her belly and bounced her gently and I felt a baby! Like it's knee or something =]

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HRH Demi day 125 PHOTOS p2*

Demi's gonna give you :girl: :girl: :boy: ! My goodness...and her udder is growing, I can really see the difference in her teats, they're not puckered anymore! She'll do just fine with triplets, no worries :wink:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: HRH Demi day 125 PHOTOS p2*

Oh, my. :shocked: She is a large mammal. Beautiful, too.

:dance: This is getting exciting! You're going to be up to your eyes with babies so very soon. Gotta love those babies.

Anna


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HRH Demi day 125 PHOTOS p2*

Yes she is very large. I'm actually scared to let her stand with her forelegs on my shoulders atm because I think she's a lot heavier now than when she last did it!!!

Still hoping for :girl: :girl: at least I definitely know now that there's SOMETHING in there!

Oh and - she is getting a bit more open at the back - tail-head wise, which is weird. Isn't it a bit early for that, at only 126 days?

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: HRH Demi day 125 PHOTOS p2*

goat contortionist, day 127 (I was kneeling beside her before taking the photo and pressing her belly, and her baby kept kicking me!!!)









Harmie didnt like Demi getting all the attention 









but you gotta admit - she is beautiful!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now day 127 photos!*

she is rather large


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now day 127 photos!*

Pregnancy makes her "glow"!! She is a beauty!

And of course , Harmie is just so adorable!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now day 127 photos!*

Harmie ishn't adorable, she has lice! 

:ROFL: actually I am STILL trying to find someone who is going to drive to the store to buy me ivomec so that I can dose the poor goaties. Harmie's the only one who is obviously scratching and biting herself but I figure they all have lice by now.

stupid goats :angry:

Oh and on the Demi topic - day 129!!!!!!!!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now day 130!!!*

Wow I can't believe we've only another 20 days to go! I'll be home on Monday until she kids, so it'll be interesting seeing her day by day then. I have her on a couple of Tums a day now for calcium supplements. Will start giving her soya meal in a week or so for milk production too.



Hoping for :girl: :girl:

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Demi now day 130!!!*

Demi is day 134 today. She is looking a little like a barrel on 4 legs. I cannot wrap my arms around her belly - which, incidentally measured 54 inches at its widest spot, today. Sadly I didnt take a measurement before she was pregnant =[










an interesting view of her udder as she scrabbles for spare ewe nuts...










and a slightly more... normal photo of her udder:










looking at her pooch you can really tell that hers is elongating while Harmony's has remained exactly the same.

LW


----------

